# Fair Finch Coffee, Kiev



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Stumbled into Kiev last night and as I'd ran out of V60 filters went off in hunt of this supposed gem.

The review over at European Coffee Trip doesn't really do it justice, it was so innocuous from the outside and yet when that door opens it's just a huge (MASSIVE) cavern of white space with the bar dominating the far end and bright neon signage proclaiming that yes - you are indeed in the right place.









The coffee is all roasted on site and they aren't being quite as focused on the CoE stuff as they were in the past, but their choice of bean is still focused on that end of the spectrum.

I started with a spro (a guat) and my friend had the colombian - both were well dialled in and about as good you're ever going to get out of a K30, that Synesso though, That Synesso.









The space is HUGE and expensive methods for filter creation are lying absolutely everywere both for sale and display









I tried all four filters, the guat was hyper-typical, black pepper and chocolate all up in my face, colombian was smooth and gentle, super sweet, the costa rican was a bit funky for me (Seriosuly having a hard time with anything that has a hint of fermentation about it these days) and the Burundi was gentle and complex.

It tasted a bit workshoppy with the roast (stuff that you'd struggle to get a yield above 20% with and still taste nice), I'll be grabbing some bags tomorrow and seeing what I can do with it in my hotel room with the Lido (and maybe with the EK once I'm back).

Super Super Super impressed. More photos incoming once I've done the tour tomorrow of the roastery and training area - this place is HUUUGE.

Definitely better than most coffee shops in the UK or even most across Europe that I've been to, if this was in my town I'd be practically living there. I'd never leave - literally - fast wifi, great food, tons of coffee (and our order of 3 spros and 6 filters came to a total of a tenner). AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH CAN I STAY PLEASE?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sounds like a great place and nice to know it's possible to travel somewhere and get a bargain still ! Thanks for sharing Rob.


----------

